# Progress on restoration



## Zman0690 (May 14, 2013)

Its been a few months since I introduced myself and I figured I would post up some pictures on the progress of my 101.28990 restoration.  Now I know some are not going to like the color choice as its not traditional but hey its my lathe!  

As purchased:





Base and Cabinet restored:






First time using a spray gun, got better every time I used it and am quite happy with how it lays out now.


----------



## Bill C. (May 14, 2013)

Zman0690 said:


> Its been a few months since I introduced myself and I figured I would post up some pictures on the progress of my 101.28990 restoration.  Now I know some are not going to like the color choice as its not traditional but hey its my lathe!
> 
> As purchased:
> View attachment 53678
> ...



Nice job


----------



## kd4gij (May 14, 2013)

Nice jop on the restore. And you are not the first to stray from the stock color on here.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 15, 2013)

Wow!  Wicked machine!  You won't even need lights!

I've never seen a bench like that before- under drive for a 12 inch?  


Bernie


----------



## Zman0690 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks guys, yeah Bernie its the standard under drive bench for the Craftsman/Atlas 12" from what I can tell.  Its pretty heavy and was definitely not easy to get setup for paint, especially the inside of the stand.


----------



## wa5cab (May 15, 2013)

The cabinet (under-drive) models appeared in 1959, about a year after the bench models with 1/2" ways first appeared.  From about 1975 to 1981, they were the only variant offered.

Robert D.


----------



## Old Iron (May 15, 2013)

Your doing a great job, As far as the color like you say its your lathe. I'm paint all of my machines Hammer tone black.

Paul


----------



## robert1352 (May 15, 2013)

Great work keep the pictures comming!!


----------



## RandyM (May 15, 2013)

Looking good! But that is just a teaser. Make sure we get to see a completed machine. OH, you did well on the color choice. Nice job.


----------



## Zman0690 (May 15, 2013)

Its actually Ford red, the camera and lighting make it look like it has an orange tint but its all red.


----------



## Uncle Buck (May 15, 2013)

It may not be machinery gray, but black and red are the next best thing. It looks great I am looking forward to future installments.


----------



## kd4gij (May 15, 2013)

Zman0690 said:


> Its actually _*Ford red*_, the camera and lighting make it look like it has an orange tint but its all red.






It's all good then. :roflmao:  Carry on.:LOL:


----------



## Zman0690 (May 17, 2013)

*More progress*

Thought I would add some more of what I've been up to the past few days. Now that its warmer outside I can actually get out and get the ball rolling. The pictures of the bed ways are the worst part, I can't hang my nail on any of it but thought I would get everyone's opinion. 





The tail end of the ways shows pretty much a before and after as far as cleaning as both ways were identical.






- - - Updated - - -

Here is what was done tonight.


----------



## Privateer (Oct 28, 2013)

I was thinking about the red overspray, as well. HOW did you contain it? Or did you? :lmao:

Terry


----------



## pipehack (Oct 28, 2013)

Looking good. The red looks nice. Remember it's your lathe to like not ours.


----------



## DamicoTileCo (Oct 28, 2013)

I may be blue/green color blind but that looks wicked sweet.
I think I need to add a little color to my shop.
Nice job!!


----------

